# Remote controller should control 2 different tvs/tivos



## n21jc (Mar 17, 2006)

Instead of the peanut controller controlling 2 different Tivos on the same tv, it should be able to control 2 different tvs and their Tivos in my multi-room viewing house. That's what the little 1/2 switch on the front of the peanut should do. Who the heck has 2 Tivos hooked up to the same tv in the first place? When we misplace one controller, I could then use another room's controller without having to reprogram the doggone thing each time.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

n21jc said:


> Instead of the peanut controller controlling 2 different Tivos on the same tv, it should be able to control 2 different tvs and their Tivos in my multi-room viewing house. That's what the little 1/2 switch on the front of the peanut should do. Who the heck has 2 Tivos hooked up to the same tv in the first place? When we misplace one controller, I could then use another room's controller without having to reprogram the doggone thing each time.


I do, and I'd be lost without the feature that allows my one peanut to control two Tivo sets. I have three other family households in our family where they use two Tivos on one set, also.

Just wanted you to know we're out there.

Barbeedoll


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

n21jc said:


> Who the heck has 2 Tivos hooked up to the same tv in the first place?


I have *4* tivos plus a non-tivo hard drive/DVD recorder that could all theoretically be hooked up to my single TV right now.. (One Tivo is actually unplugged at the moment however).

Since my TV only has 2 inputs, and the cheapo little switchbox I got a long time ago broke, I'm actually using the video inputs of the non-Tivo recorder to switch between 2 of the Tivos, and the newest Tivo (Tivo HD) is hooked to my other TV input.

The other S1 will likely be turned off soon (will probably let my parents use it for the free year after xferring lifetime).. and the first S1 will have its free year expire in the middle of January.. (From the S3 lifetime xfer).


----------



## n21jc (Mar 17, 2006)

Why do you have more than one tivo per tv? Is it to increase the recording capacity and/or in case of recording conflicts?


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

n21jc said:


> Why do you have more than one tivo per tv? Is it to increase the recording capacity and/or in case of recording conflicts?


Yes. It also means that I can watch more shows on that conveniently located TV without waiting for MRV transfers.

Both have Lifetime service, so there is no reason for me to upgrade to a dual tuner.

Barbeedoll


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

n21jc said:


> Why do you have more than one tivo per tv? Is it to increase the recording capacity and/or in case of recording conflicts?


I have an S3 and S2 both connected to the same TV and love that 1-2 switch. I purchased the S3 so that I could record in HD, but kept the S2 connected to record non-HD (to save space on the S3 for HD content) as well as to record on Thursday nights when there are 3 shows I want at the same time.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I have an S3 and S2 both connected to the same TV


Same here. The S3 is my main unit, but the S2 is a Pioneer TiVo/DVD combo. I use that as a kind of backup, and to record anything I know I'll want burned to DVD. I also have my LD player setup so I can rip LDs into the TiVo, then burn them to DVD.


----------

